# Sakakawea Ice Report



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just got back from this years first ice trip to Sak. Terrible weather but great fishing. Hit the ice early this morning and had consistant action all day. Ended up catching around 30 eyes and missed as many! The ice is around 18" but I found places that went from 18" to 6" in just a few feet.
Guys are driving, but we'll stick to the four wheeler. You can get away from the crowds that way!! :wink: Most of the fish came out of 25 feet on tip-ups. The evening bit was good on the Nils', though. Should be a good one on the big one! 
Good luck and watch the ice!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man I wish I lived out there.That lake is the best damn lake to catch walleyes. I might be making a trip out there this winter!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cmon out. We're out there every weekend! We go on a couple of "Overnighters" too! We bring out the big houses and spend the weekend. Its a blast! :beer:
I should be out there right now, but this damn weather! :******:


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

Glad to hear the good reports. Looking forward to getting out ther soon. Save a few eye's for me. Round up the posse I'll be back this weekend.

:beer: 
Webfoot posse!!!


----------

